# Gara per il migliore nome di una sezione nel portale



## Quibbelqurz (20 Giugno 2012)

Un famosissimo scrittore di racconti noir, fantasy e realismo sul tradimento coniugale vuole pubblicare nel portale articoli nuovi e inediti.

Serve un nome alla sezione non troppo banale o scontato. Ad esempio sono esclusi "Noir", "Racconti" e cose del genere, ma sono apprezzati titoli di fantasia.

Al vincitore vanno €10,00 (netti) su una ricarica PostePay o PayPal.


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

Le parole che non ti ho detto....

oppure

i mondi dell'altro....:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2012)

Corna Vissute

Oppure Il Bramito del Cervo.


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Corna Vissute
> 
> Oppure Il Bramito del Cervo.


Ma...corna vissute non era un giornaletto porno a fumetti?

Quanto mi piacevano.
Jacula era la mia preferita!!!!!

Io mi astengo...sono negata per il titoli.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2012)

Cuore nero.


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2012)

l'altra faccia del cuore


----------



## @lex (20 Giugno 2012)

Facciamo le corna


----------



## @lex (20 Giugno 2012)

Tradiattori


----------



## @lex (20 Giugno 2012)

Tradipento


----------



## @lex (20 Giugno 2012)

Tradiaumento


----------



## @lex (20 Giugno 2012)

L'infedele


----------



## Tubarao (20 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma...corna vissute non era un giornaletto porno a fumetti?
> 
> Quanto mi piacevano.
> *Jacula era la mia preferita!!!!!*
> ...


La Vampira Bionda ?


----------



## @lex (20 Giugno 2012)

Tradire e il fare


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La Vampira Bionda ?


Titolo: I sette contro Tebe!:smile:


----------



## @lex (20 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La Vampira Bionda ?


se vabbeeeeeeeeee...Il Montatore!!!!


----------



## @lex (20 Giugno 2012)

Ecco...Il Montraditore


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2012)

Dolce stilnovo

De Trombari Eloquentia


----------



## @lex (20 Giugno 2012)

embè..lo stile e la classe si distinguono sempre....ammazza


----------



## Tubarao (20 Giugno 2012)

Ma che avete capito 

Rispondevo a Tebe che diceva che Jacula era il suo fumetto zozzo preferito, e io, se mi ricordo bene e non mi sono bruciato tutti i neuroni, chiedevo conferma del fatto che Jacula fosse la vampira bionda che mi ricordo io.......zzo me ne frega a me del nome della sezione dei racconti


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2012)

La vetrina delle tentazioni


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che avete capito
> 
> Rispondevo a Tebe che diceva che Jacula era il suo fumetto zozzo preferito, e io, se mi ricordo bene e non mi sono bruciato tutti i neuroni, chiedevo conferma del fatto che Jacula fosse la vampira bionda che mi ricordo io.......zzo me ne frega a me del nome della sezione dei racconti



SIIIIII!!!! Era lei!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dolce stilnovo
> 
> De Trombari Eloquentia


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (20 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che avete capito
> 
> Rispondevo a Tebe che diceva che Jacula era il suo fumetto zozzo preferito, e io, se mi ricordo bene e non mi sono bruciato tutti i neuroni, chiedevo conferma del fatto che Jacula fosse la vampira bionda che mi ricordo io.......zzo me ne frega a me del nome della sezione dei racconti


omminchia!! 10 euro!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (20 Giugno 2012)

brividi caldi
Trafficanti d'amore


----------



## Tubarao (20 Giugno 2012)

Raccontami di quella volta che...........


----------



## @lex (20 Giugno 2012)

Sesso e volentieri


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> brividi caldi
> Trafficanti d'amore


Gatte da pelare.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gatte da pelare.



Grigio topa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gatte da pelare.


La bottega del vizio


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Grigio topa...


Il putanesimo immanente.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2012)

La mona dell'abate!


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

L'allegra compagnia dei soffocottari :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Giugno 2012)

Il giardino degli illusi.....

Sognando il tris....


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

sembriamo scemi.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (20 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sembriamo scemi.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


parla per te


----------



## Tebina (20 Giugno 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> parla per te


No no...parla per tutti!


----------



## free (20 Giugno 2012)

chiedere a Oscuro


----------



## Tubarao (20 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> chiedere a Oscuro


Mutande Allegre infatti non è mica male come nome


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mutande Allegre infatti non è mica male come nome


anche "Schiaffi col Pisello" non è male!


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Giugno 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Tradire e il fare


 bello questo.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dolce stilnovo
> :rotfl:
> De Trombari Eloquentia


..


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Giugno 2012)

" il puttanesimo "


o 

" il puttanesimo e rinascimento"


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sembriamo scemi.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2012)

L'arte della figa.


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2012)

mi sento ironica

Il traffico ha reso impossibile l'adulterio nelle ore di punta. 
Ennio Flaiano


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2012)

I dissuasi sposi
Gli estromessi sposi

Le dolci chimere


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I dissuasi sposi
> *Gli estromessi sposi
> *
> Le dolci chimere


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (20 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Un famosissimo scrittore di racconti noir, fantasy e realismo sul tradimento coniugale vuole pubblicare nel portale articoli nuovi e inediti.
> 
> Serve un nome alla sezione non troppo banale o scontato. Ad esempio sono esclusi "Noir", "Racconti" e cose del genere, ma sono apprezzati titoli di fantasia.
> 
> Al vincitore vanno €10,00 (netti) su una ricarica PostePay o PayPal.


.....sto pensando....


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Giugno 2012)

*La verità. Solo la verità.*
_Di anime, amori, e tutto quello che c'è nel mezzo_.


----------



## aristocat (20 Giugno 2012)

Ragazzi mi state facendo morire dal ridere
Non riesco a concentrarmi per un titolo tutto mio, mannaggia a voi :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (20 Giugno 2012)

*Admin*

Ehm... io che sono curiosa... ma chi è questo romanziere sul tradimento? :carneval:
Daaaaiii...:sonar:


----------



## aristocat (20 Giugno 2012)

Comunque è molto democratico questo famosissimo scrittore! Dall'alto della sua fantasia potrebbe sfornare lui un nome adatto, invece lascia fare a noi


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Giugno 2012)

*Polvere eri e polvere tornerai*.
_Però intanto scopa, che ci si diverte và._


----------



## aristocat (20 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Un famosissimo scrittore di racconti noir, fantasy e realismo sul tradimento coniugale vuole pubblicare nel portale articoli nuovi e inediti.
> 
> Serve un nome alla sezione non troppo banale o scontato. Ad esempio sono esclusi "Noir", "Racconti" e cose del genere, ma sono apprezzati titoli di fantasia.
> 
> Al vincitore vanno €10,00 (netti) su una ricarica PostePay o PayPal.


C'era quel film di Ingmar Bergman: "Scene da un matrimonio".. 
Vi ricordate? Sento che Famosissimo Scrittore non lo sceglierebbe mai, però non suona malaccio, uffa.... :sonar:


----------



## Flavia (20 Giugno 2012)

Amori allo specchio.
Riflessi d'amore


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque è molto democratico questo famosissimo scrittore! Dall'alto della sua fantasia potrebbe sfornare lui un nome adatto, invece lascia fare a noi


E' sicuramente un cagacazzo.
Ho ha il blocco dello scrittore.

Admin...è anche alcolizzato magari?
Ci manca qui dentro...


----------



## aristocat (21 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' sicuramente un cagacazzo.
> Ho ha il blocco dello scrittore.
> 
> Admin...*è anche alcolizzato magari?*
> Ci manca qui dentro...


Però offre l'ape a chi gli tira fuori Il Titolo :carneval:
Butta via :sonar:


----------



## aristocat (21 Giugno 2012)

Scusa Admin, smetto di andare fuori tema  Che l'ispirazione sia con noi... :idea:


----------



## Papero (21 Giugno 2012)

La foga della figa. Fuga


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2012)

Papero ha detto:


> La foga della figa. Fuga


Memorie di una minchiapriva
La signora delle Cornelie!

La maiala della maremma


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'arte della figa.


:mrgreen:


----------



## free (21 Giugno 2012)

2 colpi
anche 3, va'!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


Si ma pochi sanno che esiste L'arte della fuga no? Da cui...

Sandra e Raimondo
ANche i baudi piangono

Porno beautiful

La bottega degli orrori

Piccolo mondo moderno


----------



## Flavia (21 Giugno 2012)

Anche questo è amore?
Gli altri amori
Frammenti d'amore


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Giugno 2012)

Noblige noblesse !


Blu


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Un famosissimo scrittore di racconti noir, fantasy e realismo sul tradimento coniugale vuole pubblicare nel portale articoli nuovi e inediti.
> 
> Serve un nome alla sezione non troppo banale o scontato. Ad esempio sono esclusi "Noir", "Racconti" e cose del genere, ma sono apprezzati titoli di fantasia.
> 
> Al vincitore vanno €10,00 (netti) su una ricarica PostePay o PayPal.


liasons dangereuses


----------



## Tebe (21 Giugno 2012)

Non disturbate l'acqua


----------



## Spider (21 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> SIIIIII!!!! Era lei!!!!!


..ma non era ZORA la vampira bionda?... con l'amica nera, nera... 
cazzaruola che ricordi!


----------



## Tebe (21 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..ma non era ZORA la vampira bionda?... con l'amica nera, nera...
> cazzaruola che ricordi!



http://www.google.it/imgres?q=jacul...w=112&start=0&ndsp=14&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:77


----------



## Spider (21 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> http://www.google.it/imgres?q=jacul...w=112&start=0&ndsp=14&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:77


...è prorio lei.. la vampire.. comunque ti assicuro che esiste anche zora la vampira.. è tutta una sottospecie dell'originale.
... fumetti... fumetti.. parecchio "osè" alla fine...però mi tenevano compagnia... e non pensare male!
chissà se sono collezionati?


----------



## Spider (21 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> http://www.google.it/imgres?q=jacul...w=112&start=0&ndsp=14&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:77


----------



## Spider (21 Giugno 2012)

...e questa era la sua amica nera... nera....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Un famosissimo scrittore di racconti noir, fantasy e realismo sul tradimento coniugale vuole pubblicare nel portale articoli nuovi e inediti.
> 
> Serve un nome alla sezione non troppo banale o scontato. Ad esempio sono esclusi "Noir", "Racconti" e cose del genere, ma sono apprezzati titoli di fantasia.
> 
> Al vincitore vanno €10,00 (netti) su una ricarica PostePay o PayPal.


La realtà della menzogna.

Oscurità illuminate dalla scopertà


----------



## Eretteo (22 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Un famosissimo scrittore di racconti noir, fantasy e realismo sul tradimento coniugale vuole pubblicare nel portale articoli nuovi e inediti.
> 
> Serve un nome alla sezione non troppo banale o scontato. Ad esempio sono esclusi "Noir", "Racconti" e cose del genere, ma sono apprezzati titoli di fantasia.
> 
> Al vincitore vanno €10,00 (netti) su una ricarica PostePay o PayPal.


*Caina* mi sembra il nome piu' appropriato,il luogo dell'inferno dantesco riservato ai traditori dei parenti


----------



## Eretteo (22 Giugno 2012)

Mi suona bene anche eburnea ma non c'entra una pippa con l'argomento,solo mi ronza per la testa stamattina....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque è molto democratico questo famosissimo scrittore! *Dall'alto della sua fantasia potrebbe sfornare lui un nome adatto*, invece lascia fare a noi


Non ha voluto


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Memorie di una minchiapriva
> La signora delle Cornelie!
> 
> La maiala della maremma


dove osano le passere...??


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dove osano le passere...??


auahahhahahahah mottu sugnu!!!!

A proposito di questa tua frase, mi scusi l'admin se sfrutto questo 3D, 

Ieri sono sganasciato dalle risate, chiudo il pc e ripenso... e mi sganascio di nuovo..... arrivo a casa, comincio a cucinare per i bambini, finiscono di mangiare lavo il tutto e finalmente posso sdraiarmi massimo dieci minuti nel divano, ripenso al tutto e ri sbotto a ridere, il figlio maggiore mi guarda stupito e dice papy ? ed io no nulla ..... pensavo...


----------



## aristocat (23 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dove osano le passere...??


Un titolo che sminuirebbe l'importante ruolo dei mariti nell'infedeltà coniugale :diavoletto:


----------



## Flavia (23 Giugno 2012)

quello che si nasconde nel cuore
amori al crepuscolo


----------



## elena_ (24 Giugno 2012)

WOW!
Questo 3D è uno spasso.
Mmmm...vediamo un po'...
Prendo spunto dalla poesia..

"In clandestinità"
"La fede degli amanti"


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> quello che si nasconde nel cuore
> *amori al crepuscolo*


gang bang tutti contro tutti alla casa di riposo?

Flavia...che idee ti vengono?





:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (24 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> gang bang tutti contro tutti alla casa di riposo?
> 
> Flavia...che idee ti vengono?
> 
> ...


ma come cara Tebe, ma tu non ti ci vedi tutti assieme alla casa di riposo?
io che rompo perchè il budino non è alla vaniglia, e che leggo il tuo blog su tradi con la lente di ingrandimento:mrgreen:
tu tutta pizzi e merletti avvolta in una nuvola di chanel numero 5, che ti lamenti della dentiera di manager:carneval::carneval:
dai un vero spasso!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ho il cervello in corto ho passato il week in full immertion per terminare un lavoro


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2012)

"Altre Storie"

"Altre Storie Altre"


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2012)

Cmq, complimenti per l'"acquisto" dello scrittore!


----------



## aristocat (24 Giugno 2012)

"Matrimonio e dintorni..."


----------



## Flavia (24 Giugno 2012)

relazioni XL


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

Ebbene? The winner is...? :singleeye:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Luglio 2012)

penzo pozitivo

lo scrittore è pregato di scegliere la migliore e comunicarmela perché ho imbandito questo tavolo per mancanza di fantasia.

personalmente mi piacciono tanti quanto bastano per ridurmi al lastrico. ma ci vuole uno solo. il migliore. non so scegliere ...


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> penzo pozitivo
> 
> lo scrittore è pregato di scegliere la migliore e comunicarmela perché ho imbandito questo tavolo per mancanza di fantasia.
> 
> personalmente mi piacciono tanti quanto bastano per ridurmi al lastrico. ma ci vuole uno solo. il migliore. non so scegliere ...




bugie nella coppia

intrighi & bugie


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Luglio 2012)

Ora facciamo la selezione fra 3 nomi di sezione scelti dallo scrittore misterioso.

Apro un sondaggio dove si possono scegliere uno o più fra questi nomi e vince quale ha più voti. Le scelte saranno pubbliche


----------

